# How to keep hair out of puppy face and eyes ????



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies ,

May I please ask a question about little Becky , her hair is too short for elastic or clip i tried they keep fallin out so how can i keep her hair out of her face , we are almost there i think by next month we should be fine ....but for the time being its driving bonkers cant see her eyes :smilie_tischkante:...


Anna xo


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Have you tried a baby barrette?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

A little baby barette is a good idea like Sandi said or if its too short you can also try a little hair gel....as long as its not close to her eyes. I know how annoying that in between stage it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Anna . You know what I love, those little Goody, bands that they make for little skin girls. Thier soft, stay in the pretty well, (depending on your little darling, but she will get used to it). I love them. Goody is the name brand. Kiss that cutie for me.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is having the same issue! She looks like Cousin It! . I can't wait until I can take her for her first professional grooming!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Too Funny Cousin it , Becky too lmaooooo !!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> Bella is having the same issue! She looks like Cousin It! . I can't wait until I can take her for her first professional grooming!



cousin it....:smrofl: good one!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I had the same problem with Giovanni. He couldn't see anything that was not on the ground or at least down low!  I was having a terrible time with tearing! I'm sure it was a combination of hairs poking in his eyes and pollen. I have been embarrassed about the tear stains, because I keep him otherwise immaculate.

I tried some gel and eventually some mini (super-mini) butterfly clips. Finally his hair grew long enough for the tiny rubber bands - I bought a color assorted pack from Glamour Dog. I am so happy that his hair is finally long enough for the topknot, however small or messy - I have to re-do 3X a day! The tearing is also subsiding. :chili: :Happy_Dance:

Hang in there. Soon your precious angel will be able to see her mommy! :tender:

Here are some pics of the process:
1) Tiny clip - doesn't stay in for long! LOL
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3160836954355&set=a.3160836834352.140463.1668248916&type=1&theater
2) Rubber band! Giovanni is 5 months old!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3340918616284&set=a.3160836834352.140463.1668248916&type=3&theater


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I used Got2B glued gel on Sophie's hair until her hair was long enough to clip. I still use it now for her flyaways.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Got2B Glued. I just place some in my shopping cart at Amazon!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much Carole and Giovanni is gorgeous )))) I purchased tiny bands and for the moment kind of helping oxoxoxox


----------

